# Mightyquinn's Franken Spreader-Mate



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is my version I made based off the Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Here is my version I made based off the Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate


Very nice, but all I could see in a couple of those photos was a shiny Baroness reel mower.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my version I made based off the Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate
> ...


+1


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been thinking of buying some new(larger) nozzles to experiment with to get my output down to 1 gal/K from 1.5 gal/K that it is right now. It would make the sprayer easier to push since I wouldn't need as much water to cover my lawn. Thinking of going from the red to the brown nozzles which should put me in the ball park of what I am wanting. I will keep you updated if I decide to go that route. Also thinking of trying to add a baffle of some sort to keep the liquid from sloshing around when it's almost empty.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I've been thinking of buying some new(larger) nozzles to experiment with to get my output down to 1 gal/K from 1.5 gal/K that it is right now. It would make the sprayer easier to push since I wouldn't need as much water to cover my lawn. Thinking of going from the red to the brown nozzles which should put me in the ball park of what I am wanting. I will keep you updated if I decide to go that route. Also thinking of trying to add a baffle of some sort to keep the liquid from sloshing around when it's almost empty.


Looks like I made a mistake with my nozzle selection and will need to with SMALLER nozzles not larger  So I am looking at the Blue nozzles instead of the Brown ones now!! Thank You J_nick!!!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking of buying some new(larger) nozzles to experiment with to get my output down to 1 gal/K from 1.5 gal/K that it is right now. It would make the sprayer easier to push since I wouldn't need as much water to cover my lawn. Thinking of going from the red to the brown nozzles which should put me in the ball park of what I am wanting. I will keep you updated if I decide to go that route. Also thinking of trying to add a baffle of some sort to keep the liquid from sloshing around when it's almost empty.
> ...


No problem MQ glad I could help out :thumbup: I just upgraded my spray rig with the Blues hopefully I'll be trying them out soon.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking of buying some new(larger) nozzles to experiment with to get my output down to 1 gal/K from 1.5 gal/K that it is right now. It would make the sprayer easier to push since I wouldn't need as much water to cover my lawn. Thinking of going from the red to the brown nozzles which should put me in the ball park of what I am wanting. I will keep you updated if I decide to go that route. Also thinking of trying to add a baffle of some sort to keep the liquid from sloshing around when it's almost empty.
> ...


I got the nozzles about a week ago but haven't had time until tonight to test them out. Looks like with the Blue nozzles I'm right at 1gal/K with a nice leisurely walk, I think I can slow down just a hair more and be spot on. It will be nice in the heat of the Summer to take a slow walk around the yard as I apply my chemicals! Still have to figure out the baffles but that may have to wait until the off season to mess around with that.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I've been thinking of buying some new(larger) nozzles to experiment with to get my output down to 1 gal/K from 1.5 gal/K that it is right now. It would make the sprayer easier to push since I wouldn't need as much water to cover my lawn. Thinking of going from the red to the brown nozzles which should put me in the ball park of what I am wanting. I will keep you updated if I decide to go that route. Also thinking of trying to add a baffle of some sort to keep the liquid from sloshing around when it's almost empty.


Did you ever make the nozzle change?
I know that you can purchase the spreadermate with an upgraded pump. what are your thoughts on that


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I actually went with the Blue nozzles that brought me down to 1 gal/K last year. Now I have gone another route and upgraded my pump and switched to the Light Blue nozzles which puts me at 3 gal/K. I'll try to remember to update it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I made some upgrades to the sprayer over the Winter. Since I will be spraying ALL my fertilizer applications I needed to be putting out 3 gallons/K and my current set up wouldn't allow that. I put larger nozzles on the boom initially and the pump couldn't handle/keep up with them so I needed to upgrade the pump from 3.0 GPM to 5.5 GPM. That did the trick and then I got the Light Blue TeeJet nozzles TeeJet AIC Nozzles and TeeJet XRC Nozzles. Obviously the AIC is for soil applied products like insecticides, Prodiamine and Wetting Agents and the XRC is for foliar apps of PGR and fertilizer.

If you want to read about my fertilizer application I plan on this year you can click HERE


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

@Mightyquinn Can you explain the T fitting that's connected to the regulator? Seems like its placement in the loop would cause the flow to bypass the regulator. That's obviously not what really happens, but it's confusing me.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

stotea said:


> @Mightyquinn Can you explain the T fitting that's connected to the regulator? Seems like its placement in the loop would cause the flow to bypass the regulator. That's obviously not what really happens, but it's confusing me.


I know what you are saying but it does still work as the regulator will dump any excess liquid back into the tank depending on the PSI you have set. The regulator basically depressurizes the line coming out of the pump.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

stotea said:


> ...Can you explain the T fitting that's connected to the regulator? Seems like its placement in the loop would cause the flow to bypass the regulator. That's obviously not what really happens, but it's confusing me.


The "regulator" is a spring-loaded pressure relief valve (PRV) that bypasses back to the tank:








So it regulates the system by relieving pressure (above the setpoint) between the pump discharge and the nozzles.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Makes sense, even though my eyes keep telling me otherwise, haha. I suppose the whole loop has to be the same pressure, right? (I'm clearly not an engineer!)

Edit: Well, not the whole loop, but the segment between the pump and the nozzles, as ware mentioned.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

stotea said:


> Makes sense, even though my eyes keep telling me otherwise, haha. I suppose the whole loop has to be the same pressure, right? (I'm clearly not an engineer!)
> 
> Edit: Well, not the whole loop, but the segment between the pump and the nozzles, as ware mentioned.


Yes, you are correct. BTW, I'm not an engineer either but Ware is :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > Makes sense, even though my eyes keep telling me otherwise, haha. I suppose the whole loop has to be the same pressure, right? (I'm clearly not an engineer!)
> ...


People say that, but truth be known I don't drive a train.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok I made a product review for the Spreader-mate
Don't be to mean to me. 1st time on YouTube. 
I don't even have the confidence to make video public on YouTube yet. Only available on this forum. Exclusive!!! Lol

https://youtu.be/t1HPGTlnkXw


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Ok I made a product review for the Spreader-mate
> Don't be to mean to me. 1st time on YouTube.
> I don't even have the confidence to make video public on YouTube yet. Only available on this forum. Exclusive!!! Lol


Like the first video Telly. You are a natural! I am originally from Nashville and have relatives in Franklin, Murfreesboro, Donelson, Lavergne, and College Grove to name a few areas.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Telly your video is just fine! I bought a very similar "canning funnel" at Rural King. It is smaller but has a handle I can have one of my "assistants" hold. But its only about 6" A ten inch like yours would be better.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That video is awesome Telly. I need a funnel like that


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have been watching for a while and finally decided to pull the trigger and make the same setup here following Connor Wards' build with a few small changes. Going to make a seperate low profile chassis using either tig welded mild steel or aluminum.

Step one get all the sprayer components ordered - Check
Step two is building blueprints to build an inexpensive chassis with a telescopic boom.

Some of my welding from my racecar days.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> That video is awesome Telly. I need a funnel like that


I used the blue one when I sprayed my large side yard with bifen. It really does help a lot.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> I have been watching for a while and finally decided to pull the trigger and make the same setup here following Connor Wards' build with a few small changes. Going to make a seperate low profile chassis using either tig welded mild steel or aluminum.
> 
> Step one get all the sprayer components ordered - Check
> Step two is building blueprints to build an inexpensive chassis with a telescopic boom.
> ...


Those who have never welded don't realize the skill you have. 
Awesome.
Yeah making the tank fit so it's not top heavy is the biggest thing


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Beautiful welds sir!


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@Mightyquinn If you had to choose between building this sprayer with a Lesco 80lbs, costing $250 or an Anderson LC0-1000, costing $100, which model spreader would you work with?

I have a Lesco 50lbs but I think this will be too small. I found the above two spreaders on Craigslist within an hour's drive from me.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> @Mightyquinn If you had to choose between building this sprayer with a Lesco 80lbs, costing $250 or an Anderson LC0-1000, costing $100, which model spreader would you work with?
> 
> I have a Lesco 50lbs but I think this will be too small. I found the above two spreaders on Craigslist within an hour's drive from me.


I know the 80lb Lesco will work as ConnorWard uses one, I'm not sure of the hopper size on the Anderson's spreader and couldn't really find any dimensions on it online. If you could obtain that info it might be the better option if the hopper is of similar size.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> @Mightyquinn If you had to choose between building this sprayer with a Lesco 80lbs, costing $250 or an Anderson LC0-1000, costing $100, which model spreader would you work with?
> 
> I have a Lesco 50lbs but I think this will be too small. I found the above two spreaders on Craigslist within an hour's drive from me.


Did you see this one?


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Lawn_newbie said:
> 
> 
> > @Mightyquinn If you had to choose between building this sprayer with a Lesco 80lbs, costing $250 or an Anderson LC0-1000, costing $100, which model spreader would you work with?
> ...


That is a 6.5 hour drive one way for me. That is a great price on the spreader.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> I have been watching for a while and finally decided to pull the trigger and make the same setup here following Connor Wards' build with a few small changes. Going to make a seperate low profile chassis using either tig welded mild steel or aluminum.
> 
> Step one get all the sprayer components ordered - Check
> Step two is building blueprints to build an inexpensive chassis with a telescopic boom.
> ...


----------



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

Walking the cup on that tig work? Looks good


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

MSLiechty said:


> Walking the cup on that tig work? Looks good


That's one thing I never learned. I usually just free hand with the heel of my right hand on something firm.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

If anyone is interested, you can order the insert from Gregson-Clark. It is a 7gal insert that cost around $100 + shipping. There is currently a 5-6 week lead time.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

MQ, is there a BOM for your build posted?


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

How large of a tank were you able to get to fit? I'm looking at doing a similar setup on my Spyker 80 pound Ergo Pro, and it looks like the grate for the spreader is 12 5/8" x 15 1/8" and I'm having a hard time finding a tank that will fit these dimensions for the bottom.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> How large of a tank were you able to get to fit? I'm looking at doing a similar setup on my Spyker 80 pound Ergo Pro, and it looks like the grate for the spreader is 12 5/8" x 15 1/8" and I'm having a hard time finding a tank that will fit these dimensions for the bottom.


How large of a tank are you needing/wanting? You can check US Plastics as they have a wide arrange of tanks and you might be able to find something to fit your needs.

The tank I got for mine was a hair too big but it sits in the hopper tilted forward but gets the job done. It's a little top heavy when 100% full but still handles good, you just have to be aware of the extra weight.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > How large of a tank were you able to get to fit? I'm looking at doing a similar setup on my Spyker 80 pound Ergo Pro, and it looks like the grate for the spreader is 12 5/8" x 15 1/8" and I'm having a hard time finding a tank that will fit these dimensions for the bottom.
> ...


I have been looking at 12 gallon tanks. It seems like most of those are 18"x14" which is just a bit larger than the fit needed to rest in the notch for the grate on the spreader. Not sure how big of a deal it is to have the weight on the spreader plastic compared to trying to support the weight of the liquid on the frame.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@NewLawnJon

the secret is going to be getting the BIGGEST tank possible for your needs. Refilling pretty much sucks


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> @NewLawnJon
> 
> the secret is going to be getting the BIGGEST tank possible for your needs. Refilling pretty much sucks


Or a Nurse Tank. Setup with a pump and agitation nozzles, would be the cat's azz. Mix up your batch in 1 shot, and refill the sprayer as needed. More precise on the mix and only have to do the math once. Also don't have to push/drag/haul a bigger tank around. Not all of us have that countertop-flat lawn of yours! :mrgreen:

I agree, refilling sucks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Maybe it's just me but I don't think refilling is all that bad, especially if you plan it out ahead. I usually try to pre measure everything so when I come back in to refill, I just have to dump/mix/pour/top-off and off I go again. It's just a matter of refining your process to be more efficient. It still takes longer to setup and cleanup the sprayer then it does to actually spray. I will also have to say that I don't enjoy spreading granular anymore as it just doesn't seem to do as good of a job as spraying but that is far and few between nowadays.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Maybe it's just me but I don't think refilling is all that bad, especially if you plan it out ahead. I usually try to pre measure everything so when I come back in to refill, I just have to dump/mix/pour/top-off and off I go again. It's just a matter of refining your process to be more efficient. It still takes longer to setup and cleanup the sprayer then it does to actually spray. I will also have to say that I don't enjoy spreading granular anymore as it just doesn't seem to do as good of a job as spraying but that is far and few between nowadays.


I do the same. I mix up all my product in buckets first then just dump and top off like you do. Its not that bad but having it all in one tank all at one time would be nice but heavy to push around.

The nurse tank... yes please.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

@Mightyquinn , I built a sprayer with one of those Northern Tool tanks that sits on top of my spreader (the square ones wouldn't fit in my spreader tub). I am having an issue where I have about 2 gallons of residual chemical left over. The pumps sucks from the bottom via an anti-vortex flange fitting. It gets bad especially when sloshing or on a side-slope! How much res do you get? Any suggestions?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jagermeister said:


> @Mightyquinn , I built a sprayer with one of those Northern Tool tanks that sits on top of my spreader (the square ones wouldn't fit in my spreader tub). I am having an issue where I have about 2 gallons of residual chemical left over. The pumps sucks from the bottom via an anti-vortex flange fitting. It gets bad especially when sloshing or on a side-slope! How much res do you get? Any suggestions?


Show me a picture of your setup from inside and outside and I will see what I can do. I usually have less than a quart of product left over when I'm done if that but my tank is slanted kind of forward and that is where my pick up tube is at also. You may want to try and go slower towards the end of your spraying or try and end on a flatter part of your lawn also.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

@Mightyquinn Hopefully these come through. I copied a combo of @wardconnor and the ReelTurf (YouTube) designs and added an agitator. ReelTurf measured his residual and it was only 1/4 of a gallon so may be something wrong with my connections. He thinks maybe I have an air leak on the intake. Appreciate your thoughts!

If I can figure this out, my plan is to expand the boom to 5 sprayers - my lawn is large and takes a long time to spray.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If the pump is sucking from the bulkhead in the bottom of the tank it's going to be difficult for you to get most of the fluid out since it sits higher than the actual bottom of the tank. You will either need to modify that part to facilitate the fluid to get into that area or find another way around it. If sloshing around is an issue you may want to add baffles to inside the tank to help alleviate that issue.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Update - I had much better results using up most of my liquids over the weekend. I shimmed the tank so that it sloped toward the intake and then watched more closely when getting low to avoid a lot of sloshing. The biggest issue seemed to be the sloshing so need to stop when I turn and wait for the sloshing to stop before my next pass. I also added a 5 nozzle boom to my set up and was pleasantly surprised it was easy to handle and cut my time to spray down quite a bit!


----------

